# Triops as live food?



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

Triops will eat a smaller fish if it can catch it.
I've never heard of them eating detritus, they do eat stuff like vegetables like carrots and meaty stuff like fish or each other when hungry enough.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

They are carnivorous! My daughter had these, and they will hunt down and eat the slower ones, no matter how much you feed them. Based on that one experience, i'm going to say no. Please.


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

I know at least one person that uses triops as puffer food. They say it's great!

Disclaimer: I have never owned triops, so this is just from what I've heard!


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

Triops are cannibalistic. You can put a hundred eggs the ones who hatch first will eat the rest of the eggs then proceed to eat each other so you would have to feed them young. If you want them to get bigger you need to spend the time with a dropper to seperate them. Its just to much work its easier to breed cherry shrimps for food.


----------



## Krystal907 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hmm interesting. I suppose this http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/188/ is what I was going off of and it seemed like a really good idea.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe consider fairy shrimp instead?

complete-fairy-shrimp-guide-hopefully-help.html


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Triops ? Are those the ones that look like those freacky things in the Alien moves that wrap on people faces and lay eggs down their throats?

Ya, I like I really want those things in my house. :eek5::eek5::eek5:


----------



## Krystal907 (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I dont currently need live food at all for my fish, but I might some day, so i was curious. They just looked really cool and I was wondering if anyone here had these little guys. Guess not  Thanks for the feeback anyway


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

I've kept them with fish, even young guppies, with no problems before. It has a lot to do with how well fed they are. They're an inherently lazy animal, basically. If they have an easy food source they'll happily stick to it alone. If that easy food source isn't enough, they can be fairly ferocious predators. A big triops is going to be too big for most aquarium fish though, I'm not sure what you're trying to feed them to.


----------



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

Krystal907 said:


> Well I dont currently need live food at all for my fish, but I might some day, so i was curious. They just looked really cool and I was wondering if anyone here had these little guys. Guess not  Thanks for the feeback anyway


 You would have an easier time hatching brine shrimp, triops are a little bit of a pain to raise.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

DogFish said:


> Triops ? Are those the ones that look like those freacky things in the Alien moves that wrap on people faces and lay eggs down their throats?
> 
> Ya, I like I really want those things in my house. :eek5::eek5::eek5:


Kinda. They look like slightly "off" horseshoe crabs, but way faster, and way creepier.


----------

